# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Matching architrave

## mxh

We've got the same architrave throughout the whole house, but one or two are a bit bashed up so I'd like to replace them as we go around and decorate. However, I'm having trouble matching the architrave - Bunnings don't have the same, and a search online hasn't revealed any matches. 
Hopefully someone here can identify it and point me in the right direction as to where I might be able to get it - I'm on Sydney's northern beaches. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## droog

That looks to be original Red Pine so is probably period correct for the house. A lot of mouldings were made by local companies and the original tooling has long been lost. To get an exact match you may need to get a cutter reproduced to match.
AMC do a wide range and will custom make reproductions if you want an exact copy. Federation Skirting, Architraves, Timber Mouldings, Pre-Primed Federation Skirting || AMC Australian Moulding Melbourne Sydney 
For a similar profile you can look at some of the companies now producing similar styles, I have been using reproductions available through Mitre 10. Victorian - Finger-Jointed Pine Mouldings - Unprimed
The Victorian profile from Period appears to be very similar, without measuments of yours I am guessing that it is close to the VCV9018A, 90mm wide, 18mm thick.

----------


## mxh

Thanks for the info - it does look very similar to the Victorian profile that you've mentioned - and yes, it is approx 90mm * 18mm 
Only problem with the places you've mentioned is that they're in Melbourne and I'm in Sydney - and they don't appear to deliver (and even if they did, I'd imagine it'd be pretty expensive) - have e-mailed them to find out. 
If not, Bunnings can get hold of the 'Berkshire' moulding from Heritage Profiles (Berkshire) which might have to do.

----------


## droog

What, no Mitre 10 in Sydney ? 
Will have to get them to update their WEB page.

----------


## mxh

Sorry - missed your reference to Mitre10 . Although I used the 'Where to buy' on their website and it didn't mention anywhere in Sydney. Mitre10's website is also, err, less than helpful - I'll give them a call. Cheers

----------


## mxh

As an update - just spoke to the guy at Period Mouldings - he said they don't deal with anybody in Sydney because of the transport costs. 
Looks like Bunnings it is then!

----------


## droog

Some more local options. 
Picton SK92 - Intrim MouldingsIntrim Mouldings 
Wetherill Park Annandale Timber & Moulding Co Pty Ltd - Product Range: Skirting and Architraves | Federation 
West Botany (reclaimed mouldings) Timber Mouldings - Reclaimed, Heritage, Custom Mouldings 
AMC also state that they service Sydney so they may have regular services.

----------


## Gaza

Swadlings timber or fedwood or Chippendale restorations   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

